# D7200 shutter count



## Blind Bruce (Mar 19, 2016)

Is there a way to tell how many times the shutter was clicked on the D7200?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 19, 2016)

Camera Shutter Count


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 19, 2016)

I take a pic and put it up in Picasa and look at the metadata.  Shutter count is listed there.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 19, 2016)

If you're buying used, ask them to send you a low res jpeg straight from the camera of todays date in the newspaper.  Proof of current pic, all you need to guarantee accurate shutter count.


----------



## KmH (Mar 19, 2016)

Being a Nikon the shutter count is also shown in the _Maker Notes_ section of the Exif of a JPEG made with the camera.


----------

